
How do you get 25,000 tons of food to the people who need it? - pmoriarty
http://www.spiegel.de/international/tomorrow/war-on-hunger-feeding-the-hungry-in-south-sudan-a-1174400.html
======
wu-ikkyu
>Watching missiles fly down air vents, pretty unbelievable. But couldn't we
feasibly use that same technology to shoot food at hungry people? Know what I
mean? Fly over Ethiopia, "There's a guy that needs a banana!" SHOOP. The
Stealth Banana. Smart fruit!

-Bill Hicks

[https://youtu.be/1o_8b31GRnU](https://youtu.be/1o_8b31GRnU)

------
partycoder
The modus operandi to ruin a country full of natural resources and make them
dependent on aid is:

1\. Get a corrupt guy in power

2\. Allow that guy to take unpayable loans

3\. Allow that guy to stash all the money in secret bank account somewhere so
that money is never touched by anyone

4\. Once the country defaults on its debt, restructure the debt. Privatize
everything. Make the all the natural resources available for nothing.

In this way:

1\. The country loses all sovereignty of its resources.

2\. The country spends all its income paying interest.

3\. All the income made in the country goes to foreign corporations that get
to pay almost no tax.

Also, the enslaved countries may even allow the construction of overseas
bases, for "research".

The important takeway from this is that people that realize this just give up
and move abroad. You can work your entire life to make your country prosper,
but it will never happen because as soon as the country is above water then
some ape will go and take a massive loan again and stash it somewhere.

The real problems are: 1) predatory loans, 2) bank secrecy, 3) foreign
interference.

This is neocolonialism. Let countries think they're sovereign on a map, let
them think they're independent, but keep all their money, their resources and
put them all to work on unlivable wages.

------
emmelaich
It's what we should do with North Korea. Drop enormous quantities of food
everywhere. So much more effective than just propaganda or bombs.

Although you could drop small video players with some relevant material on
sdcard.

~~~
HT-1
> Although you could drop small video players with some relevant material on
> sdcard.

[https://flashdrivesforfreedom.com/](https://flashdrivesforfreedom.com/)

~~~
tuna-piano
Full episode is worth a watch, but at 8m5s (linked) you can see normal
citizens launching baloons over to North Korea with flash drives, money, etc.
On the flash drives? South Korean soap operas, the movie The Interview
(actually not on this balloon launch), etc.

[https://youtu.be/Mhj4rH13eoc?t=8m5s](https://youtu.be/Mhj4rH13eoc?t=8m5s)

------
wil421
This is a perfect application for the US military but due to polictial and
other reasons I doubt it will happen. The military has the means, expertise,
and man power to make this stuff happen.

They are also one of the few groups that can respond within hours to any
location around the world. The US military responded to both the Japanese
Tsuanmi and the earthquake in Haiti, among other disasters more recently.

Shame I see less of this happening given the current political situation in
Washington.

------
jwilk
To read the article with JS disabled, disable also CSS.

~~~
ju-st
But watch the videos, they are legit

------
tryingagainbro
Food is so cheap, at last in USA, that no one should go without minimal
nutrients. I'm all for providing basic stuff to who needs it. Humanity,
sacrifice to the gods or whatever, just do it.

Filet Mignon is a different story

------
pwinnski
War is hell. This is in one sense a logistical problem, but in the absence of
war, this would be so much easier, as well as possibly completely unnecessary.

------
rogerdickey
couple of trucks should do it

